
Blood uric acid level and IQ: a study in twin families (1984) - amelius
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6540956
======
perl4ever
"The significant correlation between plasma uric acid level and IQ suggests a
contribution of partly common gene loci to the two quantitative traits."

The most illuminating thing I've read about genetics research recently was the
comment that we are increasingly finding that most traits are related to most
genes. It's like doing a statistical analysis on any pair of complex software
features and trying to figure out which transistors are used by both - the
answer is going to be "most of them".

------
hellofromtheOS
FYI, that's from 1984

------
marsrover
I guess my gout comes with a little bit of good news.

~~~
ct520
LOL I was thinking the same

------
owens99
Does the study control for wealth of the family? If not, it's poorly designed.

